# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته مهندسی اپتیک و لیزر

## nafise

*مهندسی اپتیک ولیزر:*  اپتیک شاخه ای از علم فیزیک است که به مطالعه رفتار و خواص نور مرئی،  مادون قرمز و فرابنفش می پردازد و دربسیاری از علوم (ستاره شناسی، مهندسی،  پزشکی، عکاسی و...)کاربرد دارد. لیزر نیز به دلیل خواص متمایزش نقش بسيار  مهمي در افزايش توليدات صنعتي، گسترش ارتباطات و پيشرفت صنعت چاپ و پزشکی  دارد. در رشته مهندسی اپتیک و لیزر دانشجویان با انواع لیزر و اپتیک و  کاربردهای آنها، اسپکتروسکوپی لیزری(اندازه گیری طول موج و فرکانس)، فن  آوری ساخت قطعات اپتیکی و...آشنا می شوند و قادر به طراحی و ساخت تجهیزات  اپتیکی و لیزری مورد نیاز در زمینه های مختلف باشند.     دانش اپتیک و لیزر پیشرفتهای فراوانی در  دهه‌های اخیر داشته است. با توجه به آینده درخشان و کاربردهای روزافزون  آن، تربیت کادر متخصص که آشنا به زیر بناهای نظری و مسلط به مبانی عملی  باشند، لازم به نظر می‌رسد.

دوره کارشناسی مهندسی اپتیک و لیزر به  منظور آموزش مبانی علمی اپتیک و کاربرد آن در تجهیزات اپتیکی،  اپتوالکترونیکی و لیزری تدوین شده است. در فن آوری پیشرفته و بویژه در  صنایع دفاعی، تولید، انتشار و بکارگیری نور، آشکارسازی آن در نواحی مختلف  بینایی و برهمکنش نور باماده مسائل مهم به شمار می‌آیند. 
در این راستا به متخصصینی که بتوانند  همکاری لازم را در طراحی و محاسبات ساخت و نگهداری تجهیزات اپتیکی،  اپتوالکترونیکی و لیزری بعهده گیرند، به شدت احساس می‌شود.   
*صنعت و بازار کار رشته مهندسی اپتیک و لیزر*    در سال های اخیر و همزمان با رشد جهانی  کاربردهای لیزر رشته اپتیک و لیزر نیز شاهد بازار کار مناسبی بوده است که  به نمونه هایی از آن اشاره می کنیم:   
*۱.* بیمارستان ها و مراکز درمانی مجهز 
*۲.* صنایع نظامی (بخش متعدد) 
*۳.* سازمان انرژی اتمی 
*۴.* مراکز تحقیقاتی وزارت بهداشت 
*۵.* مراکز تحقیقاتی صنعتی کارخانه های بزرگ     *بازارکار:* طراحی،  نگهداری و تعمیر سیستمها و تجهیزات اپتیکی، لیزری و اپتوالکترونیکی. امور  تحقیقاتی و اجرای طرحهای کاربرد لیزر در حوزه های علمی، صنعتی (مانند  جوشکاری، ساخت دستگاههای فاصله یاب و...)، نظامی و پزشکی(مانند لیزر  درمانی)، مخابرات نوری و...     برنامه درس های رشته مهندسی اپتیک و لیزر 
*واحدها:*  معادلات دیفرانسیل، لیزرهای حالت جامد، منابع تغذیه لیزر، مکانیک کوانتومی  مواد و قطعات اپتیکی، لیزر، اپتیک هندسی، اپتیک موجی، تکنیک خلا، اصول  طراحی دستگاههای اپتیکی، شناخت سیستم های اپتومکانیکی و...    *ردیف نام درس*   ۱ آزمایشگاه اپتیک موجی
۲ آزمایشگاه اپتیک هندسی
۳ آزمایشگاه الکترونیک ۱
۴ آزمایشگاه الکترونیک ۲
۵ آزمایشگاه تکنیک خلاء
۶ آزمایشگاه شیمی عمومی
۷ آزمایشگاه طراحی رایانه‌ای لایه نازک
۸ آزمایشگاه فیزیک ۱
۹ آزمایشگاه فیزیک ۲
۱۰ آزمایشگاه لیزر ۱
۱۱ آزمایشگاه لیزر ۲
۱۲ آزمایشگاه منابع تغذیه لیزر
۱۳ آمار و احتمال در اپتیک
۱۴ اپتوالکترونیک
۱۵ اپتیک غیرخطی ۱
۱۶ اپتیک فوریه
۱۷ اپتیک لایه‌های نازک
۱۸ اپتیک موجی
۱۹ اپتیک هندسی
۲۰ اسپکتروسکوپی لیزری
۲۱ اصول طراحی دستگاههای اپتیکی
۲۲ الکترومغناطیس ۱
۲۳ الکترومغناطیس ۲
۲۴ الکترونیک ۱
۲۵ الکترونیک ۲
۲۶ انقلاب اسلامی و ریشه‌های ان
۲۷ ایمنی لیزر
۲۸ پردازش نوری علائم و تصاویر
۲۹ پروژه
۳۰ تاریخ اسلام
۳۱ تداخل سنجی
۳۲ تربیت بدنی ۲
۳۳ تکنیک خلاء
۳۴ چشمه‌ها و آشکارسازها
۳۵ روشهای ریاضی در اپتیک
۳۶ ریاضی عمومی ۱
۳۷ ریاضی عمومی ۲
۳۸ ریاضی مهندسی
۳۹ زبان تخصصی
۴۰ زبان خارجی
۴۱ شناخت سیستمهای اپتومکانیکی
۴۲ شیمی عمومی ۱
۴۳ طراحی و ساخت لایه‌های نازک اپتیکی
۴۴ فارسی
۴۵ فن‌آوری ساخت قطعات اپتیکی
۴۶ فیزیک ۱
۴۷ فیزیک ۲
۴۸ فیزیک قطعات نیمه رسانا
۴۹ فیزیک مدرن
۵۰ فیزیک و فن‌آوری مادون قرمز
۵۱ لیزر ۱
۵۲ لیزر ۲
۵۳ لیزرهای حالت جامد
۵۴ لیزرهای قدرت
۵۵ لیزرهای گازی
۵۶ متون اسلامی
۵۷ محاسبات عددی
۵۸ مدارهای مجتمع نوری
۵۹ معادلات دیفرانسیل
۶۰ معارف اسلامی ۲
۶۱ منابع تغذیه لیزر ۱
۶۲ موج
۶۳ مکانیک کوانتومی مواد و قطعات اپتیکی
۶۴ نقشه کشی صنعتی ۱
۶۵ کارآموزی
۶۶ کاربرد رایانه در اپتیک و لیزر
۶۷ کارگاه طرحی رایانه‌ای دستگاه‌های اپتیکی
۶۸ کنترل کیفیت در فن‌آوری اپتیکی

----------


## nikra

خیلی رشته جالبیه کاش دانشگاه های بیشتری داشتنش

----------

